# So I met a ENTJ woman the other day.....whew



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

HOT haha. Hey entj women.......don't be afraid to be a bit masculine and assertive......in fact.....do it!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

hey...
oh no its a trap! roud:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> hey...
> oh no its a trap! roud:


haha. hey question. I've heard that entj women have a hard time due to societal norms. Apprently the society wants emotional/feminine women and entj women find that pressure awkward due to their ...well...assertive nature. Also I've heard they aren't interested as much in the "manly man" that society tells them to like. 

Is this true? Far off?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

thehigher said:


> haha. hey question. I've heard that entj women have a hard time due to societal norms. Apprently the society wants emotional/feminine women and entj women find that pressure awkward due to their ...well...assertive nature. Also I've heard they aren't interested as much in the "manly man" that society tells them to like.
> 
> Is this true? Far off?


Well in my case I am really attracted to a ISFP male. 
He can be really scary when he's pissed and he's really smart. He is a doctor.
But he has a very sensitive side which I would totally protect. I feel like it's a very fragile piece of glass that must be taken care of. 
He does act like a dude though. 
And I do have a very high Fi function so, other gals may feel different. We are all individuals of corse.
It was fustrating growing up.
I was always weird and some guys were intimated by me. 
But by high school I wised up a little and dated a istj/p for about 4 years. It was a nice relationship but we both had grown out of it.
We are still friends. We still call each to see how we are doing. 
I hope that answers some questions for you.


----------



## N^G (Apr 30, 2009)

thehigher said:


> haha. hey question. I've heard that entj women have a hard time due to societal norms. Apprently the society wants emotional/feminine women and entj women find that pressure awkward due to their ...well...assertive nature. Also I've heard they aren't interested as much in the "manly man" that society tells them to like.
> 
> Is this true? Far off?



Assertiveness is fine. The superiority complex that tends to come with people harbouring these kind of attributes is what makes others keep their distance and/or give them a hard time.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

thehigher said:


> HOT haha. Hey entj women.......don't be afraid to be a bit masculine and assertive......in fact.....do it!


Hey *thehigher* - just curious - are INFP men, or men in general into this type of woman? I though they were kind of the assertive types. And I'm curious. If you see a women you like like this, do you go up to her? Or do you prefer her to go up to you, and introduce herself, and take charge kind of thing. I think you mentioned once that some guys have trouble going up to girls they like.

Well this comes up, because we've talked about personality type on cafe outside and inside the bedroom, and i was surprised to find out that INFPs are kind of dominant, when you were saying that outwardly an INFP isn't too forward in asking a girl out. So confusing.

I know I am not ENTJ, but just responding to this post from the perspective of a more forward kind of woman, and I think i may be missing out, because I assumed a forward kind of guy is more assertive behind the scenes, but from what I've been reading currently on here, seems like the quiet types, like INFPs seem to have more of a dominant thing going on.

Should a woman be masculine and assertive, and be ok with that? Of course, being yourself is best, but I know for me, personal experience, I generally hold back on my ways, because approaching a man too assertively may not get a good result.

(I'm not saying all - but curious, i always read your posts and threads)


----------



## 7wonders (Apr 8, 2010)

DayLightSun said:


> and some guys were intimated by me.


Last summer I ran into a guy I was good friends with in highschool. He kept going on and on about how much he liked me back then, etc. When I asked him why he never even tried to ask me out (nor did any of his friends) his response was "You were so intimidating! You always seemed like you were just a little bit better than all of us." I did not ever try to put that out there, but apparently I was doing it.

But I do *not* find my self attacted to less than masculine men! They have to be a manly man, but not a lumberjack type of guy. And now that I think about it, have good self confidence because I do want to be the aproachee, not the aproacher and also, I am not so good with the giving compliments...I forget a lot and don't notice things.


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

thehigher said:


> haha. hey question. I've heard that entj women have a hard time due to societal norms. Apprently the society wants emotional/feminine women and entj women find that pressure awkward due to their ...well...assertive nature. Also I've heard they aren't interested as much in the "manly man" that society tells them to like.
> 
> Is this true? Far off?


 
I've been told that I can be intimidating. I have a strong personality and am attracted to men who have a stronger personality than my own. I'm assertive and have a dominant streak  So I like men who are also assertive with a dominant streak. I like my men as men. I am not into delicate, touchy-feel men who have gotten in touch with their sensitive side. I pretty much only go after the Manly Men 

I do like a little romance and I like physical contact... but I don't watch chick flicks very often and a guy who likes to go and watch them more often than me and then cries during them... *shiver* I just don't find that attractive.


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Ah, yes intimidation. I think its something to do with them marking their territory...which is most likely everything that takes there fancy…such as the planet earth…or at least their large part of it.
Ah, yes. Cuddly wuddly wolves. I just want to pick them up and squeeze them
we are talking about wolves here? Right!

To be told one is intimidating despite not being in possession of viscous knobkerrie or barey set of incisors is food for thought. …mind you the rest of us meek ones are a mere bonny appeteisers.

The meek shall inherit the earth. Just as soon as entjs are finished with it 
Whereas wicked will inherit muffins…and possibly a bottle of wine shortly, very shortly 

Wicked backs out of enemy territory brandishing a fearsome array of weaponry or possibly a slipper.


----------

